# leg burning



## --weezl-- (Jan 28, 2014)

no one has any ideas?


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

What kind of pain? Muscle burn? Nerves firing? 

For the first, too much highback forward lean would be my first suspect if the setup did well before the hiatus. Or too much weight on rear leg.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

neni said:


> Or too much weight on rear leg.


My bet is on this. If it's just your rear leg, stop riding in the backseat.


----------



## roboelmo (Nov 30, 2010)

It is most likely two things.

a) Something in your boots is cutting of circulation. If you wear two socks on one foot, DON'T. I couple of people who always had leg pains, and then i told them to only wear one sock, and problem solved. Sure two socks will be warm, but having a painless day is alot better than cold feet. Also sometimes if your sock is not fully pulled up (aka top of it is rolled down) it will start to cut of circulation.

b) Like the above posted said. To much forward lean on the bindings. Unless i am riding the halfpipe, i will pretty much always ride with zero lean. As soon as you start to adding forward lean, your binding highback will start to bite into your calf, causing pain while you ride.


----------



## roboelmo (Nov 30, 2010)

oh another thing i forgot to mention.

It could also be your boots. I have pair of 32 boots which are heat moulded to your feet. I can't last an hour in those boots. Once I switched to Nike, my feet felt amazing. I am not saying Nike will solve your probably, but everyones feet is different, and you should try to find a good boot which fits and doesn't hurt you.


----------



## --weezl-- (Jan 28, 2014)

thanks for the replies, it's muscle burning pain, I think it's definately too much weight on the back leg, and being crouched for such a period of time, absorbing the impact of the terrible snow we've got here right now.

the boots i've got are brand new, I hope they aren't the issue, as I don't think the place I bought them from has any more in my size, so replacing them isn't an option, and I don't have the money to buy a new set right now. They are quite comfortable, I did have my foot go numb, a little, but after loosening off the ankle strap on the binding, problem solved.

I have the highbacks straight up, no angle on them at all, at least I don't think so...

linvillegorge, what do you mean by "stop living in the backseat"? I assume just stop leaning backwards?

last, it's not my feet at all, they are fine, I only wear one pair of socks (an extremely over priced pair of over the calf marino wool socks) unless it's a combination effect you guys are thinking, where it doesn't seem like my feet hurt, but they kinda do and I don't realize it, and that's what's causing my thigh to burn.

to best describe the pain, it's literally, like the muscle it's self is being set on fire, from the inside, or like I did a wall sit for like 20 minutes past where my muscles wanted to give out, and I am still holding that position.

I should also mention, that the calf on that leg, was sore and tight for a solid week after I went last time, it's good now, but it almost felt like I pulled something in my leg...


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

start with a normal duck -12/+12 and go from there.
stop sitting in the back seat meaning shifting weight onto your front foot and use that to initiate turns.


----------



## tradnwaves4snow (Nov 19, 2013)

speedjason said:


> start with a normal duck -12/+12 and go from there.
> stop sitting in the back seat meaning shifting weight onto your front foot and use that to initiate turns.


yep. of course your rear leg is going to be burning if you have all your weight on it. put more weight on your front foot. I'd suggest a lesson to right any other bad habbits you may have also


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

I'm also in the backseat camp. Alternatively, if you don't want to improve your riding, you could do a bunch of wall sits, back squats and lunges.


----------



## --weezl-- (Jan 28, 2014)

baldylox said:


> I'm also in the backseat camp. Alternatively, if you don't want to improve your riding, you could do a bunch of wall sits, back squats and lunges.


lol, I would much rather improve my riding than do exercise! LMAO

i'll try turning the binding rearward more, I had the bindings setup like this for more of a downhill, unidirectional and speed setup, but adjusting it is easy. my short board is 8/9 and I didn't have any issues (or way less) the week before, on it


----------



## chazmen11 (Dec 21, 2008)

Lemme know how that change works out for ya. I'm going through the same pain now for over two weeks. Thought i blew my left calf out.


----------



## blackbeard (Nov 24, 2011)

I had the same type of pain my first day back on the slopes this year. Realized when I finished that I wasn't leaning forward enough and driving the board with my front foot. Second day out I corrected it, and voila, pain was gone. 

Good luck! Hope it works out for you.


----------



## --weezl-- (Jan 28, 2014)

Maybe I'll just try leaning forward more then...

Any tips how you made the switch?


----------



## blackbeard (Nov 24, 2011)

made sure to dip my front shoulder a bit so that my shoulders were parallel with the angle of the slope. additionally, i made an effort to shift all my weight to my front foot.


----------



## --weezl-- (Jan 28, 2014)

ok, I'll give that a try next time I'm out.

the only other factor that I have noticed, between the two boards, is that on my K2 board, the bindings are much more centered on the board, where as on my santa cruz, they are towards the back, which will help the board float better, but the snow I was on, wasn't powder, so that shouldn't have been an issue...


----------

